# 2005 Nissan Pathfinder LE ... reverse not engaging intermittently



## grousegrinder (Oct 29, 2014)

I hope I'm posting in the right forum....

The issue I'm dealing with is that occasionally I need to play gear tag in order to backup. This problem started to happen after the radiator and transmission were replaced at the dealership about 4-5 months ago. The dealership had my Pathfinder for 3 days this past week and found nothing wrong. They apparently checked the transmission fluid level, shifter and electronics. The new transmission is still under warranty and they've basically told me that they will not do anything unless they can recreate the problem.


I'd like to hear from anyone who has experienced this problem and been able to fix it.


Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Does the MIL light up on the dash which would indicate a DTC fault was set? If any codes are set, they can be read by a scan tool or the dealer's Consult tool. Make sure the shift linkage is adjusted correctly. Since the tranny is still under warranty, you might consider going to another Nissan dealer.


----------



## grousegrinder (Oct 29, 2014)

I'll pay more attention to the dash lights next time it happens but I do not recall seeing anything. I may consider going to another dealer...didn't think of that.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

rogoman said:


> Does the MIL light up on the dash which would indicate a DTC fault was set? If any codes are set, they can be read by a scan tool or the dealer's Consult tool. Make sure the shift linkage is adjusted correctly. Since the tranny is still under warranty, you might consider going to another Nissan dealer.


Good advice, but FYI, there is no shift linkage on R51's; it's all electronic.


----------

